# Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?



## Pffzzhh! (16. Januar 2009)

*Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Hi Leute,

ich habe einen Q6600er, welcher zur Zeit bei Last unter 1,25V und 55°C läuft (Ggf. muss ich den VCore noch etwas erhöhen) . Darauf sitzt ein Noctua U9B und das ganze sitzt in einem Themaltake Spedo.

Mein pesrönlicher Anspruch ist es, die CPU möglichst nicht wärmer als 55°C, maximal 60°C warm werden zu lassen.

Nun überlege ich, welche einfachen Optimierungen ich noch vornehmen kann.
Als erstes liste ich mal auf, wie ich es zur Zeit aufgebaut habe:
1x 140mm Frontlüfter rein
1x 120mm Seitenlüfter (auf Grafikkarte) rein
EDIT 1x *140mm* Lüfter Deckel raus
1x 120mm Lüfter Hinten oben (knapp über CPU) raus
CPU-Lüfter drückt Luft durch Kühler nach oben

Die Gehäuselüfter laufen alle bei 7V. Unter 12V sind sie mir definitiv zu laut. Der Noctua CPU-Lüfter dreht zur Zeit bei 1.800 Umdrehungen, per Adapter kann ich ihn auch bei 1.300 und 1.000 laufen lassen. Bei 1.000 Umdrehungen wird er unter der jetzigen Konfiguration 65°C heiß, was mir ja zu hoch ist. Ein Ziel ist es also den CPU-Lüfter wieder langsamer drehen lassen zu können

Ich habe schon einige Artikel hier studiert, wo verschiedene Empfehlungen gegeben werden, wie welche Lüfter wohin pusten. Manche sagen "kalte Luft auf CPU -> super", wiederum andere meinen, dass das "die Luft verwirbelt". Einige kleben sämtliche Öffnungen ohne Lüfter zu.
Mich interessiert, was ihr dazu meint.

Des Weiteren habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, welche günstigen Möglichkeiten ich noch habe, die Kühlung zu verbessern.
Ich denke da u. a. an:
- Einen 23cm Thermaltake Lüfter, der in den Deckel passen wird
- Einen PCI-Slot Kühler, der in der Nähe der Grafikkarte die warme Luft rauspusten soll (Beispiel: System-Lüfter Slot-Einbaulüfter - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!
- CPU und Kühler plan schleifen und ohne Leitpaste direkt Wärme tauschen lassen
- Einen zweiten CPU-Kühler, der den Luftstrom von der anderen Seite unterstützt

Wichtig dabei ist mir: Gute Temps UND nicht laut.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## jayson (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

hört sich doch sehr gut an dein konzept...

ich würde den hinteren und oberen lüfter die herausziehen lassen und vorne und seitlich die luft einströmen lassen... ein zweiter cpu lüfter wird nicht viel bringen, da darüber ja auch ein lüfter sitzt, der luft heraus bläst.... 

ein lüfter auf der bodenplatt des gehäuses könnte eventuell noch kalte luft der seitenkühler ins obere gehäuseteil transportieren... 

kann man den wirklich den cpu kühler ohne wlp verbauen... die ist doch nicht umsonst dazwischen und speziell durch die paste wird doch der wärmeaustausch erst effektiv, oder nicht..


----------



## computertod (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

also ohne Leitpaste solltest du jedenfalls nicht machen, zu deinen 60°C (unter last?) meine kam unter last mal auf folgende Temperaturen:
Core#0= 97°
Core#1= 96°
CPU    = 70°
wobei mich das irgendwie nicht gestört hat


----------



## Equilibrium (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Schmeiß den für die Grafikarte(n) raus, der verwirbelt die Luft nur, somit hast Du keinen vernünftigen Luftstrom, der von vorne nach hinten führt.
Räume evtl. Kabel o.ä. zur seite, damit nicht im Luftstrom sitzen und diesen stören.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

@jayson: Wie du es beschrieben hast, läuft es ja zur Zeit, über einen Bodulüfter (rein) habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, aber dann habe ich irgendwann das Problem des Überdrucks, welches ich schon einmal hatte. Da war der hintere Lüfter noch nicht installiert und ich habe bemerkt, dass die CPU unter last langsam immer heißer wurde, da die Wärme ja nicht so gut abtransportiert werden konnte.

Ja, viele sagen, dass Leitpaste natürlich unbedingt notwendig ist, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, soll diese doch nur die Unebenheiten zwischen CPU und Kühler ausgleichen, oder? Ergo brauche ich sie bei plangeschliffenen Komponenten nicht, nach meiner Denkweise wäre sie dann eher kontraproduktiv. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren!

EDIT:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/19083-equilibrium.html@ Equilibrium: Das mit dem Luftstrom habe ich ja auch schon erwähnt, nur will es sich mir nicht so ganz erschließen, dass das wirklich so schlimm sein soll.
Kabel sind bereits dank des guten Gehäuses zu 80% hinter dem Mainboard verlegt.


----------



## Gast20140710 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

"Ja, viele sagen, dass Leitpaste natürlich unbedingt notwendig ist, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, soll diese doch nur die Unebenheiten zwischen CPU und Kühler ausgleichen, oder? Ergo brauche ich sie bei plangeschliffenen Komponenten nicht, nach meiner Denkweise wäre sie dann eher kontraproduktiv."

neenee^^

selbst plangeschliffene oberflächen sind immer noch VIEL zu rauh für guten wärmetransport, WLP wegzulassen is absolut undenkbar. sonst würden auch automotoren ohne öl auskommen, wenn man zylinder + brennkammer schleift.


----------



## Fabian (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

wlp solltest du trotzdem nhemne,weil es trotz des schleifens kleine unebenheiten gibt.
Wenn du die Temperatur senken willst,musst du die V-core senken,und NICHT ERHÖHEN.
Pci slot lüfter ist schwachsinn,mach leiber eine slotblende raus.
Den zweiten Lüfter auf dem Cpu Kühler kannst du dir sparen,macht nur verwirbelungen mit den hinteren Lüftern.
Desweiteren würde ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen,das ist besser als der ganze Adapterkram.
Seitenlüfter kannst du dir auch sparen,durch die zwei hinteren lüfter wird genug Luft bewegt.
Weitere daten zu deinem System wären auch gut.
Wlp nimm die Artctic Cooling MX2 oder AS5,dann eine hauchdünne schicht drauf,und es ist perfekt.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

ich würde keine seiten lüfter nehmen .. nur vorn rein .. cpu ..  hinten raus --eine linie--- hab damit die besten ergebnisse 
und wlp nehmen... nich zu dick


----------



## jayson (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

ich denke bei einem unteren lüfter sollte kein überdruck entstehen, da oben und hinten im gehäuse auch lüfter verbaut werden.... fürher hattest du sicherlich nur ein gehäuselüfter an der rückseite...

also doch wlp.... hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn diese weggelassen werden könnte.... 

mit dem seitenlüfter kann gut sein, dass der den luftstrom beeinflusst, aber ein öffnung würde ich an der stelle auf jedenfall lassen, so dass die grafikkarte frischluft ziehen kann...

@computertod: das sind ja wirklich schon kritische werte... wenn die cpu über 100 grad hat, dann kann es passieren, dass diese mit einmal kaputt geht....


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

wenn du an der front 2 120er lüfter verbaust dann bekommt die graka schon ausreichend frischluft denke ich 
..ich mag und empfehle keine seitenlüfter !!


----------



## Fabian (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

vorne 2x120mm,hinten dasselbe
ist doch alles ok.
Die cpu sollte keinesfalls 90°C erreichen.
Wenn du im Bios die 
v-core senkst,also undervoltest wird die cpu nichtmehr so warm
Und denk dran,je mehr Lüfter,desto lauter wird es insgesamt.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Danke erst einmal für die vielen Ratschläge 

Also den 120mm von der Seite weglassen. Vorne kann ich leider ohne Weiteres "nur" den 140mm Lüfter reinpusten lassen.
Ansonsten habe ich mir Gedacht, im Sinne "Warme Luft steigt nach oben", dass ich entsprechend den Lüfter im Deckel und hinten oben rauspusten lasse.

Den 120mm Seitenlüfter könnte ich beispielsweise von Gehäuseboden nach oben pusten lassen. So düfte ungefähr die gleiche Lufte heraus und hereingeblasen werden. Die Richtung wäre dann von unten und vorne nach hinten und oben.

Werde mal probieren, ob das klappt. Mehr Daten zu meinem System könnt ihr im Profil finden.

Die CPU-Spannung muss ich wohl noch etwas erhöhen, da ich den Prozzi gerne dauerhaft bei 8x400Mhz betreiben möchte (wg. 1:1 Speicherteiler"), und er noch nicht Prime-Stable ist. Allerdings was bisher Prime das erste Programm, dass Fehler gefunden hat, daher dürfte es nur noch eine Kleinigkeit sein.

Einen Nachteil habe ich noch vergessen: Meine Saphire 3870er Grafikkarte hat das Single-Slot Design und pustet die Luft nicht aus dem System. Bei maximaler Auslastung wird sie ca. 80°C heiß, diese Luft steigt dann natürlich zum CPU-Kühler. Aber ich habe keine Lust eine neue Karte, oder einen neuen Kühler dafür zu kaufen in den nächsten 6 Monaten.

Ansonsten noch eine Frage: Wie trage ich denn am Besten die WLP "hauchdünn" auf? meißtens mache ich einen kleinen Klecks drauf und verteile es mit einem (nicht benutzten ) Ohrenstäbchen.

Ihr sagt zwar einstimmig, dass ein zweiter CPU-Lüfter nichts bringen soll, aber folgendes ist mir aufgefallen:
Der CPU-Lüfter "drückt" die Luft von unten durch den Kühler. Bei 1.000 Umdrehunden spüre ich oben fast keinen Luftzug. Bei 1.800 Umdrehungen merkt man diesen erst einigermaßen. Wenn ich nun oben einen ansetze, der die Luft nach oben abzieht und beide mit 1.000 Umdehungen laufen lassen, stelle ich mir vor, dass es leiser und trotzdem effektiver als 1x 1.800 rpm ist.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Hey 

Zur Info
Wlp ist dafür da Abstände zwischen CPU und Kühler zu überbrücken die erst unter last Temperaturbedingt auftreten.
Die kommen selbst wenn der Kühler absolut plan aufliegt.
*Wlp ist nicht dazu geeignet vorherige Spaltmaße zu überbrücken!*

Bei Luft ist es wichtig das ein unterdruck im Case erzeugt wird der dafür da ist das kein Luftsack im Case sich bilden kann (meistens bei der Graka)
Ohne unterdruck oder schlimmer mit überdruck wird immer nur die Luft die dem Lüfter am nächsten ist ausgetauscht und da dieser raum durch überdruck wieder ausgefüllt wird brauchen sich die Lüfter nicht die Arbeit machen die luft aus der letzten Ecke des Case zu saugen.
Bei Unterduck dreht sich dieser effekt weil die luft in den ecken darauf brennt diese zu verlassen und nicht durch reindrückende luft dort hineingepresst wird.
Diese Ecke oder "Luftsack" kann sich durch verwirbelungen aber auch an einer anderen Stelle des case befinden.

Die Luft von unten zur CPU zu befördern halte ich für keine gute Idee da sonst der Grakalüfter wenn er langsamer läuft wie der CPU lüfter Probs kriegt.

Besser wäre von vorne nach hinten.

Wlp auf der CPU mit einer Kreditkarte gleichmässig verteilen so das die CPU leicht durchschimmert.Zu wenig ist genauso schlecht wie zuviel der Kühler sollte nicht schwimmen.Also sollte er nicht durch leichten druck gleich zur seite gleiten.(schwimmen)


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

@True Monkey, danke für deine ausführliche Erläuterung, jetzt wird es mir verständlicher, warum so viele von Unterdruck sprechen. Ich mag manche Dinge halt nur dann machen, wenn ich sie auch verstehe 



> Die Luft von unten zur CPU zu befördern halte ich für keine gute Idee da sonst der Grakalüfter wenn er langsamer läuft wie der CPU lüfter Probs kriegt.


Das verstehe ich noch nicht, warum sollten die Komponenten dann Probleme bekommen?

Was mich immer noch interessiert: Auch wenn ich Unterdruck erzeuge (was ich im übrigen bei gleicher Lüfterzahl, aber mit dem passenden 23cm Deckellüfter erreichen möchte), macht es trotzdem Sinn, einige oder alle nicht verwendeten Lufteinlässe abzudecken?


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Bei Cases mit Seitenlüfter hat das was mit Geschwindigkeit und die dabei auftretenden Verwirbelungen zu tun.
Einfach mal bunten Rauch durchs Case ziehen lassen und beobachten(Geht natürlich nur mit Fenster)
Außerdem ist es der geradlinigste weg die Luft durch den CPU Lüfter zu kriegen wenn man eine Linie von vorne nach hinten zieht(am wenigsten Verwirbelungen)

Sobald du einen Unterdruck erzeugt hast macht es keinen sinn diese Löcher zu verschließen du willst ja schließlich das luft ausgetauscht wird.Wo die herkommt kann dir egal sein hauptsache sie bleibt nirgenswo im Case stehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Ich denke die Anordnung mit Deckelüfter wird dir am meisten bringen.
Allerdings solltest du dann die hinteren Lüfterplätze zumachen,weil sonst ein Großteil der Luft ohne irgendeine Wirkung direkt von hinten nach oben am Kühler und dem Rest der Komponenten vorbeigesaugt wird. 

BTW:
Vieleicht hab ichs überlesen,aber ich denke dein NT ist unten verbaut,oder?


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

@True Monkey und Schnitzel:

Netzteil ist unten, genau, deshalb hat es keinerlei Einfluss auf den Luftstrom.
Ich werde mal folgendes ausprobieren:
Lüfter oben und hinten oben bleibt, jedoch werde ich den zweiter Lüfterplatz hinten, sowie die linke Seitentür hinten abdecken, sodass als "passive" Lufteingänge der Boden und die seitlichen Lüftungsschlitze vorne bleiben.
Somit ziehen die hinteren Lüfter die Luft von vorne.

Zudem habe ich mir für den nun "übrigen" Seitenlüfter überlegt, dass ich ihn in die rechte Tür hinter dem Mainboard bei der CPU die Luft rausziehen lasse. Mal testen, ob das temperaturtechnisch noch etwas bringt.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Mußt du durchtesten was am besten kommt.
Auf jeden Fall besser als gar nichts probieren


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Klaro, danke 

Nebenbei: wie decke ich Lüftungsschlitze sauber ab, mit der Mögichkeit, die Abdeckung sauber und ohne spuren entfernen zu können?


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Zugeschnittenes Papier und Tesa müssten zum testen reichen.
Bei unterdruck natürlich außen.


----------



## cartago2202 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

aber vergese nicht deine ergebnise hier zu posten


----------



## Fabian (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

nimm lieber tape,dann isses zum probieren wirklich dicht.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

@cartago2202: Klaro, das ist ja wohl Ehrensache.

Damit ihr euch ein besser Bild machen könnt, wollte ich schnell Fotos mit dem Handy machen. Quali ist leider saumäßg, aber es soll erst mal reichen.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Das ist ja ein Sieb.

Also wenn du damit nicht das optimalste Ergebnis hinbekommst dann erlern ich einen neuen Beruf


----------



## jayson (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

na sieht doch schon ganz gut aus... den cpu lüfter würde ich allerdings drehen, so dass er von rechts die luft durch die lamellen zum hinteren gehäuselüfter befördert....

wenn man deine großen siebe (luftdurchlass) für die lüfter sieht, dann würde ich eher 14cm lüfter verwenden bzw. die stellen um den lüfter abkleben, sonst kann der lüfter nicht seine volle kraft enfalten...

an der hinteren gehäusewand würde ich noch einen zweiten lüfter anschliessen, da es besser ist, wenn mehr lüfter luft aus dem gehäuse befördern, wie rein... so kann auch kein überdruck entstehen... die werte immer wieder mit realtemp oder webtemp kontrollieren...

wie heisst das case denn???


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Es ist ein Thermaltake Spedo (nicht Advance) . Man kann theoretisch 8 Lüfter installieren.

Umbau wie ich es beschrieben habe fertig, Werte folgen....

EDIT:
P.S. Hatte übrigens den 140mm in der Seite und oben einen 120mm. Nun der 120er rechte Seite hinter dem Mainboard und der 140er im Deckel


----------



## jayson (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

bin gespannt auf die werte.. mein neues case (nächsten monat) ist vom airflow ähnlich aufgebaut wie deins... Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690-KWN1-GP - black Window

also mal schauen was die modifikationen bringen...


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Tadaa! Die Temps bleiben unter 50°C (vorher 55°C). Ich denke, dass das zudecken der Lüfterschlitze im hinteren Teil und auch der Lüfter hinter dem Mainboard ziemlich effektiv sind.

Bis hierhin schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge!

Ich hoffe ich bin noch nicht am Ende, mal sehen was ich noch so optimieren kann.

Aber erst einmal muss ich nun eine dauerhafte, gut aussehende Lösung finden, die Lüfterschlitze abzudecken. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## jayson (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

dämmatten sind eine gute lösung... die kann man sich optimal zusammen schneiden und gut verlegen.. wenn nicht würde ich schwarzes klebeband nutzen...


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Wie wärs mit ganz flächigen folien wo du die löcher die du brauchst rausschneidest.
Könnt man optisch ne Menge machen und die gibt es in allen Ausführungen.


----------



## chris@vs (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Also wie jayson schon festgestellt hat, ist dein Sieb ähnlich (um nicht gleich zu sagen)aufgebaut, wie ein RC690.
Da gabs mal ein Fred mit nem Link zu ner seite, die alle möglichen Lüfter konfigurationen durchgetestet haben. Also am besten war das:

Oben+Hinten+Seite oben raus
Hinten+Vorne+Seite unten rein

Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden...

Edit: Ich find den Thread nicht mehr *heul*

mfg


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

@True Monkey: Wie meinst du das mit Folien und Löcher herausschneiden?

@chris@vs: Klingt nicht schlecht, aber ich bin nicht so überzeugt, dass es optimal ist, wenn man bspw. Seite unten reinbläst und Seite oben heraus. Bei mir wären die Lüfter ziemlich nah bei einander und würden nach meinem Verständnis nicht viel Luft austauschen...


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

^^ich dachte an DC-Fix von außen auf den flächen und da wo lüfter sind die Löcher öffnen weiß aber nicht ob das nicht zuviel arbeit ist damit es gut aussieht.
War nur so ein Gedanke keine Ahnung ob das geht.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Aso, jetzt verstehe ich es. Ne, ich denke das ist wirklich zuviel Aufwand, ich werde es wohl mit Dämmmatten im Innenraum probieren, wobei gleichzeitig etwas Schall geschluckt wird.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Es gibt auch selbstklebendes Armaflex in verschiedenen Stärken bloss das geht so gut wie nie wieder ab.


----------



## jayson (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

@chris@vs: schade das du den thread nicht mehr findest...


----------



## leorphee (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

hier ist der Thread : klick mich
und hier der Artikel: klick mich
alles zum Cooler Master CM 690
bidde


----------



## Pffzzhh! (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Danke, dass du den Artikel noch herausgesucht hast.

Ich habe in der PCGH vor ein paar Monaten, wo die Lüftunkskonzepte getestet wurden noch in Erinnerung, dass bei zuviel hereinpustenden Lüftern langsam ein Wärmestau auftritt.

Laut dem Artikel
DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Wie sieht der ideale Lufstrom im Gehäuse aus? (Seite 1)
ist das aber eine gute Variante.

Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit noch einen 23cm Lüfter besorgen und dann folgendes tun:

1x 140mm vorne rein

1x 120mm unten rein (muss auch gekauft werden) ODER
1x 140mm inline Fanbar nach hinten auf Graka

1x 120mm hinten raus
1x 230mm oben raus
1x 120mm rechte Seite hinter MB/CPU raus

Ggf. zusätzlicher 92mm CPU-Lüfter

Möglicherweise werde ich aber noch einige Lüfter in der Drehzahl reduzieren, sodass trotz der höheren Anzahl das System leiser läuft.

Um das ganze etwas leiser zu bekommen, muss ich leider noch zwei leidige weitere Ziele erreichen:
- Meine Graka endlich per Config im Idle leiser drehen, leider brachte mein dazu eröffneter Thread damals dazu kein Ergebnis (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/36226-ati-tool-laedt-fan-settings-nicht-hd3870.html)
- Meine Festplatten besser entkoppeln, die leichte Entkopplung durch die Festplattenkäfige im Gehäuse bringt fast nix.

Letzten Endes hoffe ich so durch möglichst wenig Investition ein sehr gut belüftetet Gehäuse, das trotzdem leise ist, hinzubekommen.

Habt ihr noch weitere Ratschläge zu den angesprochenen Punkten?


----------



## jayson (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

schön das der thread doch noch gefunden wurde... der hilft mir auf jeden fall, wenn ich nächten monat das gehäuse bekomme...

vielen dank...


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

was bekommst denn für eins ??


----------



## leorphee (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

genau das aus dem Test das Cooler Master CM 690 wenn ich mich nicht Irre, welches ich auch habe und wohl noch ein wenig Pimpen will indem ich die Plastik Waben vor den Lüftern entfernen will, um so ein noch besseren Luft durchlas zu ermöglichen. Zumindest bei den Lüftern nach draußen.


----------



## jayson (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*



buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> was bekommst denn für eins ??



ich bekomme das cooler master rc 690

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690-KWN1-GP - black Window

freu mich schon riesig...


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Schau mal in meine Sig,vielleicht gibt dier das Inspirationen.
Ist zwar ein anderes Gehäuse,aber dann siehst du was mit einem Lüfter möglich ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die aktuelle Konfiguration mit dem E8500 und der 8800GT passiv.
Der Lüfter auf dem Mugen läuft als Notnagel erst ab 65°C,der läuft also momentan Semipassiv.

Sicher,bei dir sind mit dem Quad andere Vorraussetzungen,aber auch bei 1,4V halte ich den Prozessor unter 60°C.
Dann allerdings mit 500Upm auf dem Mugen.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

@Schnitzel: Tolles Silent-Tagebuch! Leider ist es kaum auf meinen PC anwendbar. Zudem habe ich am Schluss nicht mehr deine nun funktionierende Config erkennen können, kannst du mir die bitte noch einmal erläutern?

Ich habe auch über Lufttunnel nachgedacht, aber leider ist meine Graka zu hitzig um sie temperaturtechnisch abzuschotten fürchte ich. Sie wird immer noch teilweise >80°C heiß. Zudem ist der Quad unter den aktuellen Einstellungen auch recht hitzig, wobei ich das ja noch im Griff habe. Ich wünsche mir nun eigentlich nur noch eine etwas bessere Belüftung für die Graka und wünschenswerterweise auch für die CPU. Das werde ich wohl nur mit einem Bodenlüfter schaffen.

Außerdem ist meine Temperaturgrenze bei der CPU deutlich niedriger als deine, sonst würde es vielleicht mit einem ähnlichen Konzept wie deinem klappen.

Natürlich wünsche ich mir auch ein Silent-System, aber das wird wohl leider bei meiner Wunschleistung, bzw. ohne größere Investitionen nicht möglich sein. Deshalb versuche ich wie zuletzt beschrieben zumindest die zur Zeit noch lautesten Quellen (Graka und Festplatte) irgendwie leiser zu bekommen.

Aber nochmal ->Respekt<- zu deinem Tagebuch und dem tollen Ergebnis.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Kannst hier nochmal schauen.
Schwarz,stark,leise - SilentHardware & Dirkvader Forum

Da ist allerdings wieder der Ninja2 drauf,ich kann mich nicht wirklich zwischen den beiden entscheiden.


Wie weit kommst du eigentlich mit deiner Vid bzw kannst du mit deinem Board Undervolten?
Meist ist es nur wenig was du dadurch an Leistung verlierst.
Wenn du dich bsw. mit 2,9 oder 3Ghz zufrieden geben würdest wäre da mit Sicherheit noch einiges an Potential drin.

Edit:
Ich seh gerade selber,mit dem Mugen sind meine Temps höher als mit dem Ninja.
Dass kann irgenwie nicht sein.
Ich werd das nochmal überprüfen und meld mich dann.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

@Schnitzel, danke für die Antwort. Der Kühler ist echt riesig, aber muss er wohl um semi-passiv verwendet werden zu können 

Klar könnte ich ihn niedriger takten und undervolten, aber 3,2 Ghz und 1:1 Speicherteiler war schon mein Ziel. Höchstens auf 2,8 Ghz und 1:1 SPeicherteiler würde ich mich einlassen, wobei ich dann natürlich das System auch deutlich leiser bekommen würde. Ich werde einfach weiter versuchen es unter der aktuellen Einstellung leiser und kühler zu bekommen. Wenn nichts mehr geht werde ich wieder heruntertakten.

Ich bin mir halt noch nicht sicher, ob
3,2 Ghz @guten Temps und normalem Lüftergeräusch
oder
2,8 Ghz @ guten Temps bei leisen Lüftern
wichtiger ist.

Ich werde die Tage vielleicht noch mit der "kostenlosen" Methode, Lufteinlässe zuzukleben, herumexperiementieren, mal schauen, was ich damit noch erreichen kann.


----------



## jayson (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

der speicherteiler wird doch vom system vergeben... zumindest ist es so bei mir... 
oder wie kann man auf den speicherteiler rücksicht nehmen...


----------



## Pffzzhh! (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Also ich kann den Speicherteiler im BIOS manuell einstellen. Mir ist ein 1:1 bzw. 2:1 Teiler wichtig, da so die geringsten Verzögerungen beim Zugriff der CPU auf den Speicher auftreten, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht:
Ich habe es endlich geschafft, meine Grafikkarte mit eigenem Lüfterprofil laufen zu lassen. Bisher hat weder der Rivatuner noch Ati Tools weiter geholfen. Mit Ati Tray Tools klappt es, es lädt meine gewünschte EInstellungen beim Start.
Meine vorgenommenen Einstellungen sind im Anhang.
Schlechte Nachricht: Meine ersten Versuche die Grafikkarte zu undervolten haben fast keinen Effekt. Obwohl ich den VCore von 1,258 auf 1,174 herunter stellen konnte ohne das die Karte kurzfristig Probleme machte, senkte sich die Temperatur um höchsten 1-3 Grad. Ich fürchte, dass ich sie nun immerhin im Idle leise bekomme, das war es dann schon. Naja, bei der nächsten Karte werde e#ich verschärft auf die Lautstärke achten!


----------



## Pffzzhh! (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

So, nach längerer Zeit ein Zwischenstand:

Nachdem ich im oberen / hinteren Bereich die Luftlöcher abgeklebt habe, hat sich an den Temperaturen eigentlich nix getan.

Jetzt habe ich mit noch einen (blau beleuchteten) 120mm Lüfter für den Boden geholt, der nach oben u. a. auf die Graka bläst. Allerdings nur bei ca. 900 Umdehungen, der Luftdruck ist sehr gering. Mir ist beim Einbau aufgefallen, dass der obere 140mm Lüfter bei 7V kaum anläuft, deshalb betreibe ich ihn zur Zeit normal. Dafür vibriert er nun relativ stark. Mal schauen, ob ich nochmal einen 9V Adapter dafür baue... (Weiß nur noch nicht wie )

Nun habe ich mir gleich noch Akasa PAxmate Plus Dämmmatten gekauft.
Bevor ich diese einbaue, wollte ich aus Sicherheit fragen, ob es beim Einbau von diesen Matten etwas besonderes zu beachten gibt, bzw. ob jemand einen extra Tipp für mich hat


----------



## Pffzzhh! (9. März 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

So, nun mal ein bissl leichenfledderei mit diesem Thread...

Als erstes meine aktuelle Lüfterkonfiguration:

Rein:
1x 140mm Front
1x 120mm Boden

Raus:
1x 120mm hinten oben
1x 120mm rechte Seite, höhe CPU
1x 140mm Top

Alle Lüfter sind in der Drehzahl gedrosselt, sodass zur Zeit keiner in der Lautstärke dominiert. Je nach Lüftergröße, Qualität und Grundlautstärke zwischen 800 und 1200 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Die Temperaturen der CPU sind immer noch zwischen 50 und 55°C bei Last (Prime).

Auf der Cebit habe ich gestern noch beim Akasa Stand ein Cardreader/USB/Firewire/Video/Lüftersteuerungspanel bekommen. Mit diesem regle ich nun zwei Lüfter.

Das letzte Problem, die Grafikkarte, bin ich heute angegangen. Ich habe mir von Akasa den Grafikkartenlüfter gekauft.

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=870409

Dieser bringt endlich die erhoffte Leistung, um die Karte leise und besser zu kühlen.
Mit dem bisherigen Singleslot Lüfter erreichte die Karte unter Last über 80°C und war sehr deutlich hörbar.

Nun sind es maximal 60°C und dass schon mit gedrosseltem Lüfter. Wobei er auch mit den normalen 2500 RPM nicht allzu sehr herauszuhören war. Nun läuft er, dank der Lüftersteuerung bei 1900 RPM.

Demnächst werde ich dann noch die Akasa Paxmate im Innenraum verkleben, dazu bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen.

Soweit erstmal, und nochmal danke, an alle, die mir die ganzen hilfreichen Tipps gegeben haben!!!


----------



## Mojo (9. März 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Durch die Dämmatten kann sich aber auch Temperatur wieder etwas erhöhen.


----------



## 4clocker (9. März 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Wenn dir der Prozi mit dem NH-U9B zu heiß wird warum holst du dir nicht einfach was größeres!?! Z.B. den NH-U12P von Noctua oder mal ganz einfach nen Thermalright IFX-14! Der hat jedenfalls keine Probleme nen Q6600 kühl zu halten und du brauchst nicht an der Gehäuselüftung zu basteln


----------



## Pffzzhh! (9. März 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*



Mojo schrieb:


> Durch die Dämmatten kann sich aber auch Temperatur wieder etwas erhöhen.



Danke für den Tipp, ich werde es im Auge behalten!



> Wenn dir der Prozi mit dem NH-U9B zu heiß wird warum holst du dir nicht einfach was größeres!?! Z.B. den NH-U12P von Noctua oder mal ganz einfach nen Thermalright IFX-14! Der hat jedenfalls keine Probleme nen Q6600 kühl zu halten und du brauchst nicht an der Gehäuselüftung zu basteln



Weil ich für den Kühler schon sehr viel Geld ausgegeben habe, und nicht nochmal soviel investieren möchte. Der größere Noctua reizt mich sehr wohl, leider hatte ich beim Kauf ein kleineres Gehäuse, deswegen nur der "kleine Bruder". Zudem ist das Gewicht geringer, was beim Transport die Last am Sockel verringert.
Die Gehäuselüftung, so wie sie ist, ist mir wichtig, da so schnell die warme Luft abtransportiert, und durch Frische ersetzt wird. Somit heizt sich das Gehäuse bei längerem Dauerstress nicht weiter auf. Zudem bekommen so alle Komponenten einen guten Luftzug.


----------



## 4clocker (9. März 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*

Hmm, na dann vielleicht doch deine Idee vom Anfang mit dem Großen Lüfter im Deckel. Oder die vorhandenen Lüfter anstatt 7 volt mal auf 9 volt klemmen. Ne gute bis sehr gute Gehäuse Belüftung allein nutzt aber nix wenn der Kühler von der CPU zu klein ist. Hast du schonmal zwei Lüfter auf den Kühler geschnallt


----------



## Pffzzhh! (10. März 2009)

*AW: Lüftung/Kühlung optimieren, aber wie?*



4clocker schrieb:


> Hmm, na dann vielleicht doch deine Idee vom Anfang mit dem Großen Lüfter im Deckel. Oder die vorhandenen Lüfter anstatt 7 volt mal auf 9 volt klemmen. Ne gute bis sehr gute Gehäuse Belüftung allein nutzt aber nix wenn der Kühler von der CPU zu klein ist. Hast du schonmal zwei Lüfter auf den Kühler geschnallt



Das mit dem großen Top-Lüfter ist auch noch das Letzte, was ich konkret umsetzen möchte. Den 140mm Lüfter werde ich dann an der Seite links unten Richtung Grafikkarte pusten lassen. Leider ist dieser wohl auch nicht auf vertikale Bauweise optimiert und vibriert oben stark.

Einen zweiten CPU Lüfter hatte ich auch im Auge. Ich möchte die Chance nutzen, das auszuprobieren, bevor ich einen kaufen würde. Sollte das noch viel bringen, könnte ich die CPU vielleicht noch ein wenig mehr übertakten...

Aber eigentlich habe ich das ursprüngliche Ziel erreicht: Viel Leistung ohne echte Lärmquelle bei sehr gut belüfteten Komponenten.


----------

